# sold my 31.4 acre farm today!



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I sold my farm today and closed today. Things are very easy when you can be banker..lol..Got pretty close tothe asking price and now I can look near Huntsville for the next farm.

Hang in there sellers, a person will come along and see the dream you are selling.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations....I hope you find your next farm quickly.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

That's great news sidepasser! I'm happy for you. Happy hunting in Huntsville.

They say the two happiest days of any property owner's life are the day they buy their place, and the day they sell it.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I was rather sad about selling the farm as I had owned it for so long - 27 years this year! But it was time to move on and find something close to work and the young couple that bought it have two little boys so they are very excited about getting a place for their boys to run and play.

Now to hunt for the next and LAST homestead - unless there is an end of the earth event, I do not plan to ever move again. DH and I are planning to make our next place retirement and old age friendly and stay there until we can't.

It's hard to find a house here that is on one level, so we may have to build what we want. All I have seen so far are two and three story houses. Plus we want extra wide doorways and most places have narrow doorways. So...we may have to build to get what we want.

but it is another adventure!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I know what you mean, I want my last place to be easier to move around in if I have to have a walker, chair, companion waling with me.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Sidepasser,

In Huntsville, I would look for a house with a basement. The living area might be on the first floor, but I would want a basement for tornadoes. 

Congrats on selling your farm.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, I have already told DH we are having either a tornado shelter or a basement..I was here in 2011 when the last ones came through and scared me to death!


----------



## hawknest (Nov 15, 2013)

After 45 years of renting and travelling the world I can't tell you the joy of finally getting my own farm. The real joy is in building from scratch the home of my dreams. I saw all the perils of buying someone else's problems. So, if there's a problem now - it's mine to fix and not complain about.

Good luck in your search.


----------

